# J & a



## J & A (May 27, 2012)

Hi,

I need to get an opened opinion, my wife was contact by a 
younger none married male one year behind her classs at their old highschool and he not only lived in our former town, but 2 house away, from her and he had moved like us many years ago to New England from upstate, he lives about a hour and a half away while a senior like us he is tall and handsome and thin, I am very obese, my wife is still hot looking great legs, killer ass, cute face full but curvery figure 40C 34 37 5'5" 178 pounds we been married a long time way over 40 years and, here is the problem.... 

I can't perform sexually and she still likes sex, I have taken all the pills nothing works they are all no good, at best maybe for about 5 minutes... 

she has started to make fun of me, even in her sixties she wants sex.

He came over last week to visit nothing happened he had a couple beers with us and we had a nice conversation you know who died, stuff like that I could see she was turned on, with him, I just got a email from him, asking if its would be OK to take her to lunch....... or at least ask her...... I don't know should I let her date him?

She was no cherry put out when in Highschool was kind of a hot number I think he had a crush on her, plus she was not faithful over our married years had affairs with my friends, her boss even my boss but has been last 20 years......... Please Advise, thank you.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

If you are ok with your wife having a boyfriend then say yes.

If you are not ok with your wife having a boyfriend then say no.


----------



## Shamwow (Aug 15, 2011)

Concerns me that you would even consider this lunch. Have you been okay with her infidelity over the years?

Losing the weight is an obvious solution to the performance issues (are there health issues preventing this?). Do you want to please your wife sexually, oral, toys, etc? If not, and you're okay with her track record of infidelity, then...well, I guess it's up to you. Some people can live with open marriages (apparently...though I've not met any personally).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shamwow (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm guessing she told him to email you that. She has very little respect for you overall, mocks you to your face, has cheated with your friends, coworkers, etc. She probably told him you can't perform and that you'd be "okay with it". Not sure why you'd want to stay with her. Sure doesn't act like a wife, 40 years or no.

If you say yes, you essentially validate her behavior, and are telling her you are okay with being cuckolded. Not a good thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## J & A (May 27, 2012)

I can't lose weight I am mobility limited, bad heart, and unable to walk plus breathing problems she want what she calls real sex, I didn't know she had affairs when younger only found 
that out 2 years ago, she told me in fit of anger and in a bustle 
of excitement we been married over 46 years were locked in financially and more..... its not that she is a bad person its just
different secual levels her mother and all 4 sisters hot women,

Maybe I just sould setting some rules, Jim good guy!

????


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

:wtf::wtf:


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

As a practical matter, she has the ability to cheat on you whenever she feels like it and you aren't really in a position to do much about it. If she's behind this email, at least she respects you enough to try to obtain your consent. This is a tough one. I tried to imagine what I'd do in your place. It would hurt my pride to think of my wife with another man but knowing my wife was constantly frustrated because I couldn't perform would bother me more, I believe. If all she was missing was sex, I'd feel more comfortable hiring a professional (if that was her wish). If you were still sexually capable and interested but your wife was permanently physically unable to have sex, what would you want her to do? I'd want my wife to offer the concession. I would refuse the offer but I would appreciate that she thought enough of my needs to make such a sacrifice.


----------



## J & A (May 27, 2012)

She was quite taken, but remember her values from her mother and older sisters was kind of twisted she had sex at 12/13 and her mother and sister like her where good hot looking blonds and the dress style was mini's, hot paints heels boots and no bras, so by the time I married her at 20 she had one kid and one in the basket and a ex husband.... she was like her sisters party girls hell she had a sugar daddy ............... I emailed Jim to date her......... she needs more then I can give her which is nothing prostate gone....... let her get a stiffy she wants one that bad! J


----------



## Shamwow (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow. Well if that's how you feel than that's how you feel. I wouldn't want to be in your position.

I would recommend at least laying boundaries about emotional attachment with this guy. Potential feelings going back to high school...not safe. You do realize they could very easily become attached emotionally, resulting in her going off with him and leaving your marriage, right?

But who knows, I wasn't around to see the late 60's culture in regards to sex.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shamwow (Aug 15, 2011)

unbelievable said:


> If she's behind this email, at least she respects you enough to try to obtain your consent.


This time. Not all the others before, it seems.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

